# Trish, Torrie or Stacey Kiebler



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

OK... now VOTE!


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 27, 2003)

I've gotta say, i've never been a big fan of trish, I have no idea why.

I really like stacy a lot.  Her face is gorgeous which I love.  I voted Torrie though because i've seen her naked and can make a full oberservation    Besides, Stacy is just a little too flat.


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

Torrie does have a great overall body but I don't think her ring technique is as good as Trish~the Dish


----------



## kuso (Oct 27, 2003)

legs and butt all the way!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 27, 2003)

They are all beautiful but I think Stacy is a bit too thin.  I choose Torrie as number 1 pick and Trish 2nd but a VERY close second.  If I could make it tie I would but I'm sure Dave, you won't allow that. lol


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

Only the votes decide my friend!!  

Hey Kuso!  Long time no talk!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22767


Firestorm's REVENGE!  Vote here then!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 27, 2003)

aLREADY DID DAVE  (LITA)


----------



## gr81 (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I choose Torrie as number 1 pick and Trish 2nd but a VERY close second.




damnit fire, you were my man until trish came second in your list, too bad. ha ha. Trish always CUMS first!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 28, 2003)

oh now GR8. look at it this way, If you and I went to a WWE show and hooked up with them, I wouldn't have to beat your ass to get the one I want!!!  hahahahaha


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 28, 2003)

Stacy hands down.


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 28, 2003)

Wow where did you get that picture?  It's awesome.  As I said before Stacy is probably my favorite.  I give her the top face, arse, and legs.  Torries got the chest and i've seen her naked, that's the only deciding factor.


----------



## gr81 (Oct 28, 2003)

stacey is bomb but trish has more meat on her, bigger tits, more of an ass. Stacey is a little too light. It is all here say b/c they are both 10s but trish is #1 and always will be. can't beat that ass, an't beat that ass, no sir can't beat that ass! Oh and fire, We would be fighting b/cwe wouldn't be choosing,  I'd be snatching up both them girls so handcuff your hoes playa.


----------



## david (Oct 30, 2003)

Kiebler!!!


----------



## david (Oct 30, 2003)

Stratusfied yet?


----------



## david (Oct 30, 2003)

Torrie!


----------



## david (Oct 30, 2003)

More of Kiebler


----------



## Arnold (Oct 30, 2003)

Trish hands down.


----------



## david (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Trish hands down.



Or Stacey Kiebler....  pants down?!?!?!!


----------



## david (Oct 30, 2003)

One more of SK!


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 30, 2003)

Get the Torrie nudes up in here!


----------



## david (Oct 30, 2003)

I could then I can watch a mod remove them immediately! 

In the elite area, torrie IS nude!


----------



## gr81 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Trish hands down.


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Trish hands down.


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

OK, I'm going to have to do more pic research for all you guys to see who is better.

Kiebler or Stratus.


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

SK


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

more


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

1


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

2


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

3


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

4


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

Time for more stratusfaction!!


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

1


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

2


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

4


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

6


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

I had to resize this..... sorry for those who have foot fetishes!


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

two more


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

Last one


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

OK.... now that should be sufficient to the new comers to vote....


If it's not then, I think these pictures rock!!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

ok  you have me stuttering David.  Good work on the pics man.  Thankx.


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

The big round off is coming!  I'll take all three polls and have one big vote!!!

With pictures of course


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

Well post away but I'm not changing my vote even though the all look soooooo georgous.  I love all of them except victoria cause she is a lesbian and wouldn't love me back.  hahahaha


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 2, 2003)

why is there even a poll...trish wins hands down


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

It's pretty close though.  Not everyone has voted.  A lot of people think Trish is to chunky or a Pam Anderson wannabe.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

oh she is hardly chunky. She put on muscle.  Now I'll tell ya who has a big booty and it's Molly Holly.  She used to be a power lifter and it shows.


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

She's very athletic though (Molly Holly)

I think she looks gross now compared to when she was "Miss Madness"


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 3, 2003)

How the hell is fake ass Trish winning!?!


----------



## david (Nov 3, 2003)




----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey Satan, leave fake ass Trish alone.  We like fake hahahahaha


----------



## david (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well post away but I'm not changing my vote even though the all look soooooo georgous.  I love all of them except victoria cause she is a lesbian and wouldn't love me back.  hahahaha




I must've missed this but FS, based on what facts or info do you derive, Victoria, as a lesbian?    LMAO!!!


----------



## david (Nov 3, 2003)

Trish is NOT fake.... what her boobs?  Then, 65% of the women in the US are fake, agree?

I hear Trish is a "darling" with a great personality and has a VERY HIGH IQ.  Better than most!!

BTW, I did NOT vote for Trish!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I must've missed this but FS, based on what facts or info do you derive, Victoria, as a lesbian?    LMAO!!!



It's fact David. She openly admitted it and doesn't deny it.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Trish is NOT fake.... what her boobs?  Then, 65% of the women in the US are fake, agree?
> 
> I hear Trish is a "darling" with a great personality and has a VERY HIGH IQ.  Better than most!!
> ...



They all have fake boobs which I have no problem with. I like Trish very much and have since her days as a fitness model.  I reallly don't care if anything on her is fake.  Better then a fake personnality if you ask me.


----------



## seyone (Nov 4, 2003)

I had to  vote for stacey, she is just so damn hot.


----------



## david (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Better then a fake personnality if you ask me.




Absolutely!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I had to  vote for stacey, she is just so damn hot.




BOO!!!!!  J/K!!  Hey Seyone!!! How the hell have you been??


----------



## seyone (Nov 5, 2003)

i've been doing pretty good  thanks. Just mad busy lately.


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2003)

I hear ya, man!!  Good to see you online at the same time again!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 19, 2003)

Trish all the way!


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2003)

Wow, it's getting closer bt/ Trish and Torrie!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2003)

tie bt/ stacey and torrie!!


----------



## gr81 (Dec 1, 2003)

go trish!!!!!


----------



## katie64 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey, can I vote, cuz I did, Trish definitely, Sexy & Hot


----------



## gr81 (Dec 4, 2003)

that a girl Katie.  Trish is the dish for real! I love her


----------



## Chad Cena III (Dec 9, 2003)

STEPHANIE  MCMAHON  !!!  pants - doh!!!  i mean hands down!!!


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2003)

chad,

there's a poll on wwe gals where steph is a selection.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2003)

Trish Stratus has it ALL!

She will leave you Stratusfied


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2003)

Does anyone know which Diva is going to be in Playboy? In accordance to the rumor mill, it's either Lita, Stacey Kiebler or Trish the dish!


----------



## gr81 (Dec 28, 2003)

really!! I have been waiting for trish to hit it up for a long time, I hope its her. Althoug I wouldn't mind it being LIta either, mmmmm. Good lookin dave


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2003)

Believe me, if it's Trish, she'll be a way better seller than Chyna, Torrie and Sable altogether!

Not only will she get WWE fans and regular Playboy subscribers/buyers drooling but we can't forget the fitness/BB industry that she was once a part of!  

If I hear first or you.....  POST it in the SPORTS thread!



PS.  Lita would be very interesting to see and would have me intirgued.

I'd definitely buy a STep McMahon-Helmsley layout just for curiousity reasons.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 29, 2003)

good deal...hey dave, I don't know if you remember that scene a long time ago when lita was in a hotel room with malenko and her and the hardy boys jumped him, well she was in that little lengerie outfit, lita was lookin bangin. I would love to see her in playboy too!! go trish though


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2003)

Post HERE if you find who it is 

Maybe scan some pics  haha


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> good deal...hey dave, I don't know if you remember that scene a long time ago when lita was in a hotel room with malenko and her and the hardy boys jumped him, well she was in that little lengerie outfit, lita was lookin bangin. I would love to see her in playboy too!! go trish though




I remember!!!  Well, somewhere, int he polls I have some decent pics of Lita and in some pics should looks VERY good!!!

So, yes, I must agree with you there!!!


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Post HERE if you find who it is
> 
> Maybe scan some pics  haha




Definitely!!  Someone did that with Torrie Wilson's pictures so maybe that same person will do the same again!  

ANYONE who knows MUST announce this!!!


----------



## BigKev75 (Dec 29, 2003)

they are all hott as hell.

I had to vote for  trish


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2004)

Trish is running away with this thread now!!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

What?  Nobody likes Kiebler's Cookies??


----------



## gr81 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Trish is running away with this thread now!!




thats my girl


----------



## x~factor (Jan 30, 2004)

Mmmm... puppies!

They are all good but Trish gets my vote.


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Yeah Trish is hot and sexy no doubt!!


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 10, 2004)

Trish may be winning but 
I tell you, they're all  
I would not kick ANY
of them out of my bed for eating crackers in bed


----------



## wrestlos (Mar 24, 2004)

nice research


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2004)

I would say Trish is looking the hottest these days.  It's amazing how one looks after a heel turn!  I love her "Bitch" attitude!  Awesome!


----------



## gr81 (Mar 24, 2004)

yes SIR!!!


----------



## wrestlos (Mar 25, 2004)

when Trish turned heel, i fell in love.
she sizzles.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 26, 2004)

Ill munch on those Kiebler cookies any day. Stacy is the greatest.


----------



## SexyHardBody (Apr 10, 2004)

I voted for Torrie!


----------



## V Player (Apr 19, 2004)

1. Stephanie McMahon
2. Lita
3. Dawn Marie
4. Victoria


How come no one's mentioned Nidia? *snickers*...just joking!

Hey, has anyone seen the video where Victoria stripps Terry's skirt and panties off? Terry is on the floor bending over for the whole world to see that she's very fond of a razor. Its all over the net, you can download it on kazaa. Im thinking it was supposed to be a work and it went wrong.


----------



## wrestlos (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey, has anyone seen the video where Victoria stripps Terry's skirt and panties off? Terry is on the floor bending over for the whole world to see that she's very fond of a razor. Its all over the net, you can download it on kazaa. Im thinking it was supposed to be a work and it went wrong. [/QUOTE]

got a link.?????


----------



## jld2789 (Jun 18, 2004)

TRISH NO MATTER WHAT....stacey got legs but that is it.....TRISH ALL THE WAY


----------



## david (Jun 21, 2004)

Trish is got *candy* as well!


----------



## Shae (Jun 21, 2004)

I would pick none. But if you had to put a gun to my head......it would be Trish because of the athletisism and she gets a shit-load of exposure.


----------



## Phoenix Drake (Jun 22, 2004)

You forgot to include my favorite....Victoria!!! I hink she is all that and more


----------



## Shae (Jun 22, 2004)

Phoenix Drake said:
			
		

> You forgot to include my favorite....Victoria!!! I hink she is all that and more


I liked Victoria back when she was a psyho bitch.   I dunno what happened now.  Dude, Torrie and Stacy can dance better than that.


----------



## david (Jun 22, 2004)

Phoenix Drake said:
			
		

> You forgot to include my favorite....Victoria!!! I hink she is all that and more


SHE'S MY FAVORITE TOO!  RECHECKED THE SPORTS THREADS!!!  SHE'S THERE!!!


----------



## Shae (Jun 22, 2004)

Hot chix anyone?














Someone forbidded me to post Trish pics on "Gazer's Girlies" . But I think Trish is loved here.


----------



## oaktownboy (May 22, 2005)

i think the year long poll has determined Trish is clearly the winner


----------



## gr81 (May 28, 2005)

was there ever any doubt folks!


----------



## david (May 29, 2005)

I wish I could revote!


----------



## carlito cool (Jan 27, 2006)

Mickie James


----------



## mrmark (Jan 29, 2006)

Here's a vid of Trish looking good from RAW. 





http://www.savefile.com/files.php?fid=6885193


----------

